# Hello all



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 22, 2008)

I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence


----------



## Shattered (Jul 22, 2008)

9/11 inside job said:


> I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence



"Canada wants", huh..  Heh.


----------



## editec (Jul 22, 2008)

Some conspiracies are gigantic ratholes for intellectuals.

This, and the Kennedy assassination are two of those.

You realize that you will never be able _to know_ the truth, don't you?

Even assuming the charges have merit, the record is so plastic that justice will never be served, and you will never know -- _for sure_

It would be in no one's interest (who is in power) to go down that rathole with you.

Thus, without someone in power willing to risk it all to expose it _offically_, you can never KNOW that you are right.

Cynical, of me, you think?

I have seen people devote their intellectual lives to the JFK/RFK assassinations.

It ain't pretty.

Heroic, perhaps, but pointless.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 22, 2008)

I spent a lot of time arguing with the 911 truth people on another board, Not about to revisit that BS. True or not those people are loons, Any source you provide is "controlled by the Illuminati" I personally quit trying when Popular mechanics and the science channel both did extensive pieces debunking most of their claims, and the responded with "popular mechanics and the science channel are Both in on it."

It is just not worth arguing, like editec Said, it will never be proven one way or another, and I would add the farther we get from the facts, the more people will believe in the conspiracy theories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2008)

like the conspiracy theory that muslins and Bin Laden was behind it? uh if you knew anything about the corporate controlled media you would know that popular mechanics and the science channel ARE in on the coverup.they havent debunked jack$hit.those links I provide debunks their fairy tale versions.popular mechanics is the fariy tale version of the fairty tale warren commission.the loons are the people who accept those fairy tale versions.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 23, 2008)

Take this garbage to the appropriate area. The Conspiracy section. Then I can see it is just more wacko garbage from some crazy fool. EOTS provided all those links and he is gone now, thank God.

Read his threads for our response to your ignorant claims.


----------



## CA95380 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shattered said:


> "Canada wants", huh..  Heh.



LOL .... now *THAT *is funny!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2008)

well I can see posting those links were useless,nobody watched the videos from that canada thread that proves the so called garbage to be FACTS so this will have to be my last post here.Editec your right,seeing how they have covered up the truth on the kennedy assassination all these decades and justice was never served in that case and an independent investigation was never conducted,dont see that happening here either cause like you said,it would be in nobodys interest"the ones in power like you said" to go down that rathole and expose it officially.yeah your right,its heroric on those peoples parts to investigate the kennedys assassinations and 9/11 but yeah pointless since no justice will ever be done.Speaking of that,I used to research the kennedy assassination hours on end over the years and still would be if not for 9/11.I've dropped everything on kennedy and now am looking into 9/11 now.Well have to talk more about that in the conspiracy section though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2008)

edit out


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 24, 2008)

I think You are just mad that nobody will play your little game with you.

Have fun though. To each his own I always say.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 24, 2008)

Personally, Id rather know the truth about aliens.


----------



## Jefferson Davis (Jul 24, 2008)

glad to meet you....the village always needs idiots, you should do fine.


----------



## CSM (Jul 25, 2008)

Jefferson Davis said:


> glad to meet you....the village always needs idiots, you should do fine.



What is it that Hillary said? "It takes a village to raise an idiot" or "It takes an idiot to raze a village" .... something like that.


----------



## Freemason9 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey, my heart goes out to you, buddy. I understand about wanting to know "the truth" and all, but you should understand that "the truth" is a relative term. It can be manipulated, twisted, and remains uncertain no matter what. "The truth" is a moving target, and knowing "the truth" fades in importance when you encounter those that believe otherwise; they have their own favorite versions.

It's all illusory, anyway. Don't worry much about it--just tend to your karma, and help others when you can. We can't rid the world of evil in this lifetime.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence


Welcome to USMB, 9/11 inside job. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 2, 2012)

Somebody farted in here 4 times. It happened on 7/22, 7/23 & 7/24/08. 

Now watch Rimjob copy me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2016)

freedombecki said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence
> ...



Figured I would bring this thread back since my user name has changed since then.Pretty sad that the truth it so scary for so many people that they have to stoop to childish insults when they cant counter the facts I laid out in those links that all these Bush dupes refused to read or watch.

Pretty sad as well that this poster and the last poster before her were the only ones that could be mature here in this thread.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence


Welcome here LA RAM FAN  hope to talk with you again about JFK assassination and others subjects...and i did some thread that did not have interessed members a all lot.
But i like this forum for plenty reasons the political way first but i like hystory, sciences and the paranormal to , well welcome to you i stop it is not my présentation i already made it.
I hope that my english is not so bad finally and i ask some of my french friends to come here at this forum i don't know if they will comes or not ?
Anyway they loves Américan peoples the country, etc...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence


Are you a Canadian?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2018)

well i can count on none other than none other than USMB;s biggest trolls to resurrect this old thread of course.

this thread was proof of how americans are in denial mode and only see what they want to see as evidenced by the retarded comments like CSM,jefferson davis,retired sargent and that government paid shill rat in the ass who used to troll this site and get paid well for his trolling.he must have died thank god the fact he is not here anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence
> ...


----------



## del (Mar 5, 2018)

necros own intro thread

thinks everyone else is nuts


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> well i can count on none other than none other than USMB;s biggest trolls to resurrect this old thread of course.
> 
> this thread was proof of how americans are in denial mode and only see what they want to see as evidenced by the retarded comments like CSM,jefferson davis,retired sargent and that government paid shill rat in the ass who used to troll this site and get paid well for his trolling.he must have died thank god the fact he is not here anymore.


How old are you?  What do you do for a living?


----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > well i can count on none other than none other than USMB;s biggest trolls to resurrect this old thread of course.
> ...


You still did not dig up my ?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2018)

Dalia said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Who me?  What's your question?

But I would like to know how old he is and what he does for a living.  My guess is he's on disability and does nothing for a living.  I can't imagine him doing anything for a living.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I was asking why you did not bring up my presentation ? i was just joking with you because you seem to like old presentation


----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence


You silly conspiracy theorists crack me up.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 9, 2020)

Dalia said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw this section of the site till now,havent been here or posted very much so Im still kinda new.as you can see from my user name,I feel its very important to get the truth out,we were all lied to by the lies and propaganda from the corporate controlled media.visit these places and get the truth.911truth.org ::::: The 9/11 Truth Movement and  Canada Wants 9/11 Truth - Video Evidence
> ...


You are as big a troll as smellybozo is the fact you go around digging up old dead buried threads from several years past nobody gives a shit on discussing anymore sense the discussion ended years ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Welcome


Thanks but you are several years late thanks to a certain troll.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2020)

Quick to judge
Quick to anger
Slow to understand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Quick to judge
> Quick to anger
> Slow to understand...


Anger at your trolling old dead threads bringing them back yeah it gets old.just recently you posted a smiley over a sports thread of mine from ten years ago as well,is your life so boring you have to go and bring back old dead threads all the time,?    smellybozo used to be the only one here that did that but I see he has company now.

had this been the first time I wouldnot have cared,but your constant obsession of this is annoying at this point. Smellybozo does that with several usmb members,do you do that with several members as well or is it just me?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Anger at your trolling old dead threads bringing them back yeah it gets old.just recently you posted a smiley over a sports thread of mine from ten years ago as well,is your life so boring you have to go and bring back old dead threads all the time,?    smellybozo used to be the only one here that did that but I see he has company now.
> 
> had this been the first time I wouldnot have cared,but your constant obsession of this is annoying at this point. Smellybozo does that with several usmb members,do you do that with several members as well or is it just me?


Everything I do here has a reason.
You fucked with me that day.

You know what never mind.
I'm tired of being nice to you, you illiterate snowflaky drama queen.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## EllenHartry (Nov 20, 2020)

I would add the farther we get from the facts


----------

